# Custom Build



## CapFear (Aug 9, 2010)

obviously, I still need to put a rub rail on her too.


----------



## CapFear (Aug 9, 2010)

.


----------



## CapFear (Aug 9, 2010)

.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice. That last picture makes it look like you built it in an attic. Now THAT would be a MicroSkiff.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats money! You need to pop a mold off that!!


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Absolutley amazing!! Looks awesome. Please show us some more pictures from the build. What kind of power are you going for?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks sweet, would like to see a pic of the bottom near the transom. Congrats man!


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Dude, you did an awesome job painting that skiff! What did you use? From the pic, it looks like you sprayed on. 2-part? You GOTTA tell us more! ;-)


----------



## CapFear (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the kudos. 

I have a like new 2004 Yamaha 2-Stoke that is going on the back. The hull does have a tunnel too. I will upload some more pictures next week once she hits the water. 

I painted the boat first with Interlux epoxy primecote, and then finished with Interlux Perfection. 

I chronicled the entire build on a blog, so if you want to see how it was made, check it out. www.floodingflats.blogspot.com


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

Cape, good looking machine for sure. 

Steve

Edit: Wow, read through the build log. That is going to be a hell of a boat! Very impressive.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> ...I chronicled the entire build on a blog, so if you want to see how it was made, check it out. www.floodingflats.blogspot.com


WOW!!!! You sure did. That blog of yours would be an education in the home built boat building process for anyone. Thanks, for the thorough documentation .  

PS  From the pictures from your float test... I'm betting she is going to fish and run great!


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

wow, epic build! read through your blog and am def. impressed, looks like all that hard work is really going to pay off, the boat looks great, way to go!


----------



## CapFear (Aug 9, 2010)

Still gotta put on the rub rails and the poling platform, but got some pictures of running the boat. It does really well. I have to provide a plug for Beau Johnson of Johnson Custom Boats, Inc in Wilmington, NC for directing me on the tunnel hull design, and also teaching me to work with glass.


----------



## CapFear (Aug 9, 2010)

.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

real nice! i had a lean post set up like you used on my mitzi. it worked real well.


----------

